# Using tugboats to increase river flow



## pugsx (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/2577...hao-phraya-flow

Will it work? or is this an ACME solution?


----------



## frazil (Sep 23, 2011)

This sounds more like the government trying to show its doing something.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 23, 2011)

> Thirty more tugboats have been anchored with propellers churning to speed the flow of water in the Chao Phraya out to sea during low tide, *in line with His Majesty's advice*.


Root of the issue.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Areas that are flooded frequently should not have housing, rather farmland.


----------

